# Gran gol di El Shaarawy Monaco - Young Boys. Video.



## admin (4 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol di Stephan El Shaarawy nel match valevole per i preliminari di Champions League tra il Monaco e lo Young Boys (partita finita 4-0 per i monegaschi).

Il faraone è andato a segno con un gol di pregevolissima fattura.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Mah, tiro deviato. Comunque -13 presenze ai riscatto obbligatorio.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2015)

Sono contento per lui, aveva bisogno di cambiare aria.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2015)

Lasciano il Milan e diventano tutti campioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

Gran bel gol


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2015)

Avanti così Ste.


----------



## Danielsan (4 Agosto 2015)

Sono convinto che un tentativo come seconda punta con Stephan andava fatto.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2015)

Bel gol. Spero continui così.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran gol di Stephan El Shaarawy nel match valevole per i preliminari di Champions League tra il Monaco e lo Young Boys (partita finita 4-0 per i monegaschi).
> 
> Il faraone è andato a segno con un gol di pregevolissima fattura.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Godo come un riccio.


----------



## mrsmit (5 Agosto 2015)

non per sminuirlo, ma il tiro è stato deviato e il portiere era veramente fuori posizione.
cmq classica azione di Elsha partenza da sx, si accentra e tiro di dx.
se riesce ad ampliare il suo ventaglio di soluzione può diventare un ottimo calciatore.
Sicuramente non era il male del Milan, anzi credo che se fosse rimasto sarebbe diventato il Milan il suo male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2015)

Beh si però , il portiere ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2015)

Bel gol ma se c'era un "vero" portiere lo parava senza problemi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol per "Piccinini" al massimo....


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gran gol per "Piccinini" al massimo....



Gol Ccezionale


----------

